# Ontario GRF Meet-Up



## arcane

If its a non-work weekend, I'll attend! I love that show as well. Give m3e an excuse to get a dog out!!! lol


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I would love to meet you! And if you come, you better bring those puppies!!! (Even though they wont really be "puppies" by then LOL)


----------



## arcane

LOL...well perhaps Rally & Demi...Hooch may be (its in the works!) lovin' it up on the "beaches" in Toronto.


----------



## arcane

heck eeeeekkkkss I could show Demi!!!! she'll be 8 mos old!!!!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Ok, you're DEFINITELY coming, we can all watch you show Demi!! Aww, that'd be so fun!!!

And the Beaches in Toronto are nice. He'd love living there.  

I put you down as a maybe, I'll change it when you give me a definite answer.


----------



## Joe

Wow, that's a 150km from where I live  a bit off-hand from Toronto.
But to see you guys and see the show, I would probably come. 50-50 chance.
It's hard to say now what is going to be then.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

It's not that far. I'd have to do it the opposite way if it was in the Toronto area :

C'monnnnn! It's worth it!! There's many Ontario members now and I hope they will all join us.


----------



## Jen

You had to wait for my reply to put my name up ?? lol
Of course I will be there. 
I will make sure I am not working


----------



## Ninde'Gold

haha Well, I kinda figured you'd be a definite yes, but ya never know if someone has something planned or not!

Will add you to the list!


----------



## mojosmum

Just checked my calendar Michelle and I'm supposed to be working that day! I can't believe it! I'll see if I can get the time off.

I'd love to see Tucker again.


----------



## Jen

I hope we get a good turn out 
Would love to get some good pics of everyones pups.


----------



## Jen

Hey Michelle
Whaddya mean a hotel??
I thought we would all be staying at your house?:
I know Tuck would like it!!:doh:


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Tucker would love that!! My mom wouldn't : (major dog allergies).

Donna, I really hope you can get the time off! I had lots of fun with you there last year.

I too hope we get a good turn out.


----------



## Joe

hotel, noooo... we will all stay under your roof...
please expect at least 20 people and 40 dogs


----------



## vrocco1

If we can stay at GL84's home, then I'll be there also. I promise to only bring six or seven dogs (kidding).


----------



## Jen

Joe said:


> hotel, noooo... we will all stay under your roof...
> please expect at least 20 people and 40 dogs


 
See Michelle?? 
I'm not the only one who thinks it would be a good idea


----------



## Ninde'Gold

hahaha. My house isn't anything fancy, really....it's quite ugly actually lol.

y'all would enjoy a hotel a lot better! :


----------



## Ronna

If Hub and I are available on that date, we would love to come and bring Karlie to meet everyone. I have no idea what is happening on that date, so I won't commit just yet. It is good to plan ahead though!!!

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie:wavey:


----------



## Tuckman

I will try to come....A few things
Will the Dogs get to run around and play for a bit?...or do we meet and have to sit still?
We can still do it at my house...have a big backyard...pool....big BBQ
and the longest trail in Canada 5 minutes away from my house with LOTS of water
ps
Dogs can sleep in my house...and you guys can sleep in the backyard:doh:


----------



## Jen

Tuckman said:


> Dogs can sleep in my house...and you guys can sleep in the backyard:doh:


:lol: Banished to the yard already!! Have you talked to my parents about me??:doh:


----------



## Goldilocks

If it's a nice day we may join you all! It would be neat to meet everyone and to see the dog show.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

You guys can let your dogs off leash if you want. I won't simply because I know Tucker would run off and interupt the dog show and probably jump into the rings or something LOL.

There's also a very long trail here (Jen you know what I'm talkin' about!) we can walk along. 

I'll add you guys to the list of maybes


----------



## Jen

Michelle is right.
There is a beautiful walking trail and the dogs can cool off in the water as well.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Yup!! It's true!! 

Oh, and Saturday nights are Peterborough's Festival of Lights (live music then fireworks afterwards).

I dunno, so far it seems like most people live closer to Peterborough than Toronto. 

Napanee, Bancroft, Madoc, Bowmanville, all pretty close. Not sure where Barry's Bay(sp?) is.

If people want to come bad enough they'll make the trip...lol.

Oook for some weird reason I can't edit my original post... so here's the updated list.

GL84- Attending
Jen- Attending
Gwen- Attending
Arcane- Maybe Attending
Joe- Maybe Attending
Mojosmum - Maybe Attending
Goldilocks- Maybe Attending
Tuckman- Maybe Attending
Ronna - Maybe Attening


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Bumping this... I know we have A LOT more Ontario members than this!!


----------



## Gwen

Barry's Bay is just north of Bancroft. 

Ron & I along with Oliver & Nygel are planning on attending! We've put it on the calendar. 

Ronna, maybe we could travel together!!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Maybe I should start PMing our Ontario members?? They may not see this thread.


----------



## GoldenSmile

I'd love to go! Depending on what's happening and if I am shipped off to the military, my husband and I could definitely show up!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I'll add you to the list


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Bumping this for other Ontario members. American's and other Canadians are also welcome to come if they feel like taking a vacation!


----------



## Joe

How does this look? How many people so far are interested to do the trip?
Please keep me posted.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

So far 3 people said they'd definitely go. There's a list of people who said maybe on page 3. 

I'm hoping others will want to come.


----------



## Gwen

We'll be there with bells on..... unfortunately Nyg won't be able to partake in the festivities as he'll be in the ring. He's entered as a "Special" on Friday, Saturday & Sunday so he'll have to be a "pretty boy" & stay away from the play. I know where he'd rather be!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Well, we'll just have to cheer him on then from the side lines!! I'm not sure who all is coming. I believe there's just the three of us. No one else has given me a definite answer.


----------



## Gwen

I've also told my daughter, NurseDouglas, to bring her golden girl, Riley. Shannon is from the London, Ont area so if she's up visiting me, I'm sure she'll be there - in all of her 7 months of pregnancy!!!!! I'm not sure whether I'll bring Oliver as he distracts Nyg all of the time! Mind you, Riley does as well:doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Well, aren't dogs supposed to be able to ignore distractions while in the ring? Perhaps it will be good practice for our perdy boy Ny! 

Tucker knocked over a big garbage can last year hahaha it scared a whole bunch of people but not the dogs in the ring :


----------



## GoldenSmile

Found out DH is on leave starting soon... so we'll be coming.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Yay! I'm glad to hear that!  I hope the other members check in with me soon!

My list so far:

GL84- Attending
Jen- Attending
Gwen- Attending
GoldenSmile - Attending


Jason(couldn't remember the numbers in your name, lol, sorry)- Maybe Attending
Mojosmum - Maybe Attending
Goldilocks- Maybe Attending
Tuckman- Maybe Attending
Ronna - Maybe Attening


----------



## Joe

I am sorry to say, but I just confirmed, I won't be able to come. 
I am in NewFoundland from 29 of June until Sunday, July 6th, 2008.
Sorry I am going to miss it, but it's my only summer opportunity for a vacation as there is a convenient long weekend that week. But have fun everyone and make lots of photos.


----------



## arcane

I won't be going...its a work weekend and I already booked off time in July for the specialty so have fun all. Post lots of pics:wave:


----------



## jason0618

Put me down as a maybe... I'll let you know for sure in a couple of days.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Alrighty, I have modified the list.


----------



## Gwen

Soooooooooooo, what are the plans???? I'll be there (Ron won't) but I'll be bringing a teenage girl, Lisa, with us. I'm not bringing Oliver as we're at the show for the weekend and it really isn't much fun for him. We're also staying over Friday & Saturday evenings & there is a show BBQ on Saturday evening. FYI, the golden show times are Friday, July 4th @ 11:30 am (20 goldens), Saturday, July 5th @ 1:40 pm (24 goldens) , Sunday, July 6th @ 10:15 am (24 goldens) & Monday, July 7th @ 11:15 am (16 goldens). We'll be in Ring 1. 

We won't be able to formally meet up until after Nyg is done but make sure you drop around & say "Hi". We'll be the one with the "Wellness" ad on the side of our crate!

Look forward to meeting y'all!


----------



## GoldenSmile

We'll come up for the day but we won't be staying over night. I'll be bringing Steel but not Ubi as Ubi is dog aggressive  It's a pity because he's such a sweet boy but his big ole cement head would probably explode if I brought him. I'm thinking Saturday will be best because my mother is planning a bbq for Canada Day.


----------



## arcane

GoldenSmile said:


> We'll come up for the day but we won't be staying over night. I'll be bringing Steel but not Ubi as Ubi is dog aggressive


so how do you deal with that issue? How do you introduce other dogs esp puppies?


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Well, whenever you guys wanna meet up, lemme know. I'm taking off to Toronto/Montreal on Saturday at some point with my ex-bf. I told him we'd leave sometime in the afternoonish.

So... lemme know!


----------



## Gwen

GoldenLover84 said:


> Well, whenever you guys wanna meet up, lemme know. I'm taking off to Toronto/Montreal on Saturday at some point with my ex-bf. I told him we'd leave sometime in the afternoonish.
> 
> So... lemme know!


Maybe I'm confused, but I thought you were planning the meet??????? The original plans were for Saturday & now you're taking off???? Anyway, we'll be there at the park for the whole weekend!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Yeah... I was planning the meet but I haven't seen my ex in almost 2 years and we miss eachother, and he's only here for 6 days so we're gonna take a lil vacation and catch up.

I believe Jen is going to come to my house (Jen if you read this, lemme know lol) first and then we're gonna go over together.

I can be there from like 12-3 or something.


----------



## GoldenSmile

arcane said:


> so how do you deal with that issue? How do you introduce other dogs esp puppies?


If introduced properly, eventually, like I did with Steel, he's fine. In fact, Steel and Ubi get along famously, along with my mother's two dogs. I had him introduced to Shiloh pups and they jumped in his face, biting at his ears and he played not showing the slightest hint of aggression. He was gentle with them, hopping around the room playing keep away. It's dogs on the street, if they come up and sniff at his face, he gets aggressive and starts snapping. I have to drag him away but after a few steps, he's no longer fixated. If I believed him to be a danger, I wouldn't have allowed him near Steel let alone Shiloh pups or my mother's dogs.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Anyone who is still planning to come, meet at the Purina Tent at 12


----------



## Ronna

We cannot attend as we have other plans. this time of year is quite busy for us and a spring or fall date would be better for us. 

Maybe next year?
Barry's Bay in the fall is great with the leaves turning etc.
Camping on my front lawn?

Have a great time and make sure to post some pictures.

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Alrighty...well... I dunno if anyone is going anymore... LOL.

I guess it'll be like last year where people just won't show up again? (cept last year I took the time to drive all the way to Ajax hence why I made it in my own city this year : ) 

Well, I'll be there at 12, if no one else shows up at least it wasnt far for me to go


----------



## Gwen

I'll see you @ 12:00 but Nyg won't be as the goldens go in the ring @ 1:40 pm & he'll be either on the grooming table or chillin' in his crate. Nyg is entry #158. We'll be there on Friday with goldens @ 11:40 & Sunday 9:15 am.

Yes, Ronna, Barry's Bay or Bancroft in the fall - BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Alrighty, I'll see you there at 12 with Tucker!

You can't miss us... Tucker will be the only big fat Golden Retriever there with only half a tail of fur... :doh:


----------



## mojosmum

I'll be there tomorrow Michelle. It'll be good to see you and Tucker again. And Gwen..... I was there watching the goldens today. I'll be the one with the BAD sunburn tomorrow LOL LOL


----------



## allmywebsite1

I love the dogs shoe bcoz dog will learn something over there and my Lexy is champion in the last summer dog show at Gujarat and i wish to go for this also


----------



## Jen

Michelle:
can u send me directions to ur place again?
thanks


----------



## Gwen

*Report on GRF Ontario Meet*

Hey, only the best showed in Peterborough on Saturday, July 5th for the Ontario Meet. Goldenlover84, Mojosmum, Gwen, Tucker, Oliver & Nygel were there in all of our glory. I have a pic to post but couldn't get it to download even after 5 attempts - that's on dial up!!!!! I'll try again tonight. As I told Michelle, she was the only person last year, 2 more this year, how many next year?????? It can only grow. Thanks for being the organizer, Goldenlover84! Great to meet y'all!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I'm goin' for 3 people next year... lmao.

Thanks to those who made it out.

Donna, it was great to see you again. We should go out for coffee sometime!

Gwen, very nice meeting you and Ollie! Congrats to Nyg!!


----------



## mojosmum

It was great to see you again Michelle. I hope you had a good time with your ex-boyfriend and I hope you managed to get some sleep. Tucker - HELLO BUDDY!!!! Thanks for all the doggie kisses. 

Gwen - it was wonderful to meet you, Oliver and Nygel. Congrats to Nygel on his win. What handsome boys you have. Were you there for Sunday as well? I actually stayed home and got some work done. 

Jen - what happened? We were looking forward to meeting you.


----------

